# [Review] Cooler Master Hyper TX3i



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

*
Cooler Master Hyper TX3i
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​In vielen PCs werkelt, vor allem auf CPUs die nicht übertaktet werden können, der Boxedkühler von Intel.
Mir persönlich ist dieser zu laut, deshalb habe ich nach einer ausgewachseneren CPU Kühllösung mit einem Preis bis 20€ gesucht.
Beim Hyper TX3i bin ich fündig geworden und möchte euch hiermit einen Testbericht präsentieren.

Beim TX3i handelt es sich um eine Neuauflage des Hyper TX3 Evo. Der TX3i ist im Gegensatz zum Evo allerdings nur für die Intel Sockel 1156, 1155, 1150 und 1151 geeignet.
Wenn man die Halter umschraubt ist er auch für die Sockel 1366 und 775 nutzbar.

Vorwort

Ich erstelle alle Testberichte ohne professionellem Anspruch und mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln.
Ich fertige alle Tests nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, für etwaige Fehler kann ich keine Haftung übernehmen.

Danksagung

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Cooler Master bedanken, die mir den Kühler zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Eigenschaften

Breite: 92mm (90mm ohne Lüfter)
Tiefe: 79mm
Höhe 136mm
Lüfter: 92x92x25mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist dank der Push Pin Montage für Intel Sockel mit einem Lochabstand von 75mm Nutzbar, also 1156. 1155, 1150 und 1151. Mit ein wenig Schraubarbeit passt er auch auf 1366 und 775.

Cooler Master setzt beim Kühler auf Heatpipe Direkt Touch und eine angeschliffene Oberfläche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieferumfang
Neben dem Kühler und dem bereits vormontiertem Lüfter befindet sich noch eine kleine Spritze WLP, sowie zwei weitere der von CM Quick-Snap getauften Lüfterklammern, 4 Lüfterschrauben und 4 Entkopplungsgummis für die Montage eines weitern 92mm Lüfters bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Lüfter setzt CM auf ein Hauseigenes 92mm Modell mit PWM Regelung und einer Maximaldrehzahl von 2200 u/min.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank des bereits vormontierten Lüfters und der Montage mit Push Pins ist übrigens eine Montagezeit von deutlich unter einer Minute möglich.

Verarbeitung
An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts zu meckern.
Es gibt keinerlei scharfe Kanten oder ähnliches.
Die Lamellen sind ordentlich aufgestapelt und fallen auch nicht herunter.

Testsystem und Durchführung 
Pentium G3258 Anniversary @3,9ghz bei 1,15v vcore (Die CPU wurde geköpft und die WLP durch Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut ersetzt. Dies eliminiert das Problem der Wärmeübergabe vom Silizium zum Heatspreder.) 
AsRock Z87E-ITX
8gb DDR3-1600 ram
XFX HD4870
BeQuiet L8 530w
Aerocool  xPredator X3
Die CPU wurde 10 min. mit Prime 95 (Small FFTs) belastet und die maximal Temperatur wird in der Tabelle veranschaulicht.

In den Diagrammen wird nicht die CPU  Temp in °C angegeben, sondern die Differenz zur Raumtemperatur in K.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Kerntemperatur zu erhalten muss man die Raumtemperatur zum Wert aus der Tabelle hinzu addieren. Beispielsweise beträge bei einer Temperatur von 21°C die Kerntemperatur 59°C.


Der Kühler schneidet deutlich besser ab als der Intel Boxed und bringt auch die deutlich teurere AiO Wakü Seidon 120V.v2 in Bedrängnis, schlagen kann er sie allerdings nicht.
Die Lautstärke ist ebenfalls angenehm, bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist er unhörbar und erst bei sehr hohen ist er störend.

Fazit
Der Kühler bringt eine deutliche Verbesserung zum Boxed Kühler und ist für den Preis von 20€ empfehlenswert.
Wer eine Leise und günstige Lösung sucht um seine CPU kalt zu stellen macht mit dem Hyper TX3i definitiv nichts falsch.

Dafür gibt es 4 von 5 Sternen und den Preis/Leistungsaward 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank für's Lesen 
Lob und Kritik sind erwünscht 

the_leon


Hyper TX3i auf der CM Homepage: http://eu.coolermaster.com/de/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-tx3i/
Hyper TX3i im Preisvergleich: Cooler Master Hyper TX3i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Mai 2016)

Chapeau,

Eine super Review. Was du vielleicht beim nächsten mal noch erwähnen könntest wäre wie du das Produkt so von der Qualität findest. Also wie die Verarbeitung oder das Material auf dich wirkt. Sprich Hochwertig oder kitschig.

Die Messwerte verwirren mich nun. Du gibst den Temperaturunterschied zur Raumtemperatur an, nur weiß ich als Leser nicht was du zum Testzeitpunkt als Raumtemperatur hattest und eine Angabe dazu konnte ich nicht finden. Auch eine genauere Erläuterung zu K wäre net da nicht jeder  (mich eingeschlossen) etwas mit Kelvin anzufangen weiß.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2016)

1 K = 1°C

Die Raumtemperatur kannst Du beliebig dazu addieren. Da die vier unterschiedlichen Kühler zu vier unterschiedlichen Zeiten gemssen wurden, wird die Wohnung von the_leon ein paar Grad unterschiedlich warm gewesen sein. Addiere doch einfach bei allen Werten 21K drauf und Du hast einen realistischen Wert in °C


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Mai 2016)

Mhh is ja schön trotzdem wäre es nett gewesen die Raumtemperatur mit anzugeben. Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum man es so kompliziert machen muss und nicht einfach die CPU Temperatur angibt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum man es so kompliziert machen muss


Damit man es besser vergleichen kann. In vielen Tests vergessen es die Tester und man liest technischen Murks.
So wie von the_leon dargestellt ist es sehr gut, weil er die relative Temperaturerhöhung der CPU benennt.


----------



## MDJ (29. Mai 2016)

Unter welchem Szenario wurde die CPU denn belastet? Oder übersehe ich das gerade im Text? Mit Prime95? Wenn ja, mit SmallFFTs? Wäre schön, wenn man das noch ergänzen würde


----------



## the_leon (29. Mai 2016)

Ja und ja.
Mit hats bei Copy und Paste bisschen was ausm Text rausgehauen das trag ich heute Abend nach.

Ich muss noch dazu sagen die CPU geköpft ist mit LM (Conductonaut) WLP


----------



## the_leon (7. Juni 2016)

Hab den Text etwas überarbeitet und ein paar Rechtschreibfehler eliminiert.


----------



## Cartesius (26. Juni 2016)

Schöner Test. 
Es ist mMn immer wieder eine tolle Abwechslung (im vgl. zu PCGH) mal etwas über low-budget Komponenten zu lesen 

Besonders gut finde ich die große und sehr repräsentative Auswahl an Kühlern in deinem Vergleichstest!
Was ich noch interessant gefunden hätte, wären zusätzliche Temperaturmessungen (inkl. subjektive Geräuschwahrnehmung) @stock (3,2GHz) und bei maximaler (stabiler) Übertaktung. Achja, eine kleine Info zur beigelegten WLP (Fabrikat, Hersteller) bietet sich denke ich mal ebenfalls an.

Toller Test, vielen Dank dafür!


----------

